

Analyze Github commits to know which convention is popular - codereflection
http://sideeffect.kr/popularconvention/

======
TheLoneWolfling
Hmm...

First issue I see: "Constant name is all caps?" in Java.

static final != constant

When I'm forced to write in Java, I make Enum constants all caps, as well as
any immutables. So String counts, but a static final reference to an ArrayList
doesn't.

Second issue: minified JavaScript?

Third issue: the site is _slow_.

------
codereflection
Phil Haack is trying to get the team to put C# support in, and has a few other
comments about the tool: [http://haacked.com/archive/2013/09/17/popular-code-
conventio...](http://haacked.com/archive/2013/09/17/popular-code-conventions-
on-github.aspx)

------
cpncrunch
Why is it so slow? You're just grabbing about 5 items from a db and rendering
a few svg paths. That should take a fraction of a second, but your site it
taking over a minute to do it.

------
fatbat
Looking at the javascript one I wonder if the data is skewed by the many
minimized code.

------
touristtam
Nice, I was kind of hoping to see php in there.

